# whats the best pre-work out supplement?



## dsc123 (Apr 29, 2010)

am very interested in the pre-work out supplements you have tried and your views on which gives the best pumps and energy?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

Jack3d, creatine, N.o. xplode.. All three have been good and served there purpose ,but Jack3d is the best. Taste like shit but i would say it gives me the best pump. MAtter of fact, im bout to eat this here sweet potato, wait about 25 minutes and dose up on it for back and bi's


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 29, 2010)

I've tried at least 10 different preworkout supplements, and BSN's NOxplode is the best. Also, I just got a sample of their new NOxplode, and I don't think it's any better than the old one.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 29, 2010)

ceazur -do you know of a website which sells jack3d and sends to england? and whats the cost like compared to the others?
hubauer- have you tried jack3d?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

USPLabs Jack3d Fruit Punch 45 Servings Pre Workout - eBay (item 150399573448 end time May-20-10 20:39:53 PDT)


----------



## Bazi (Apr 30, 2010)

I been using this energy shot called BAZI before I workout for a little while and have noticed an increase in enrgy and amount of reps and able to do. And unlike most energy shots I've tried I haven't experienced a crash with this one.


----------



## dsc123 (May 1, 2010)

is there a difference from the blue and red label on the jack3d?


----------



## dsc123 (May 1, 2010)

Would like to know before I order a pot If anybody knows?


----------



## dave 236 (May 1, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> Would like to know before I order a pot If anybody knows?


Just the flavor.Blue is tropical punch,red is lemon lime.


----------



## dsc123 (May 1, 2010)

Great thanks!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Jack3d, creatine, N.o. xplode.. All three have been good and served there purpose ,but Jack3d is the best. Taste like shit but i would say it gives me the best pump. MAtter of fact, im bout to eat this here sweet potato, wait about 25 minutes and dose up on it for back and bi's


 
I like Jack3d taste btw!!!The new 1.M.R is a very good pre-workout too!!!
Not far behind would put Assault by MusclePharm and V-12 Magnum by SAN.But Jack3d and 1.M.R are in a superior category, would wake up the dead!


----------



## dsc123 (May 2, 2010)

I've just ordered some jack3d looking forwArd to trying it out!!


----------



## zapperman (May 2, 2010)

Looking for a half decent supplement to energize me before working out.....have tried a few but it seems I have built up a tolerence to them. I would try something and I would be pumped once or twice and then no effect. Have spent a small fortune, and tired of looking...


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

Did try them all.Jacked,SuperPump 250,Nano X9,Nano Vapor,Assault,Plasma Jet,1.M.R,V-12 magnum,X-pand,N.O Supercharge,etc...Jack3d is a can't miss, did like lemon flavor!


----------



## Hubauer (May 2, 2010)

Hey man, this is kind of a late response, but I haven't tried jacked so I couldn't compare it to the others.

Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## dsc123 (May 3, 2010)

Yh alrite then mate, it's being delivered from USA to uk so will be about 10 days til I start but will post and let you no how it goes


----------



## nni (May 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ECY stacked with geranamine is stupendous.



and an awful idea.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 4, 2010)

Caffeine.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2010)

VPX Red Line RTD


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> VPX Red Line RTD


 We're talking pre-workouts, no fat burners!!!


----------



## tballz (May 5, 2010)

Caffeine and bcaa's.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> We're talking pre-workouts, no fat burners!!!



It's a pre-workout drink advertised as the "ultimate energy rush."


----------



## Road Warrior (May 6, 2010)

A great one I tried was called Octane. I normally Rep 245 3 sets x 7 on bench. This stuff made push out 9 easy. and made me rep decline like it was feather weights. But it did feel like it wore off faster than some of the other pre workouts I was taking. But the pump was great though.


----------



## nni (May 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hows that? ive used this stack countless times and cant complain at all.



that combination of stimulants in not safe. seems a bit much, you might be more resistant, but i would imagine a casual user will experience a decent set of sides.


----------



## zapperman (May 8, 2010)

Tried the jack3d....first day 1 scoop in water,nothin'....second and third day, 3 scoops in water,nothin....am I that tolerent to stimulents that nothing will work.....just want something to get me revved up before I go to the gym........


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2010)

I'm currently taking superpump250. It was good first 2 weeks now I feel like shit working out, not the same. Maybe I'll try Jack3d.


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> am very interested in the pre-work out supplements you have tried and your views on which gives the best pumps and energy?



I have used No Shotgun, Nano Vapor, WTF Pumped, NO Explode and a few others. All were pretty decent. Out of those mentioned the best was Shotgun.

Now I use an all AAEFX stack of KA Pro/Cell Rush/Nytric Pro and I could not be happier (seriously, b/c I also get these for free!).

Pumps, strength, non-stop energy and endurance.


----------



## dsc123 (May 11, 2010)

Hubauer- i have recieved jack3d today, and will be trying it out first time tomorrow will update you tomoz


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 11, 2010)

5 hour energy gets me really hyped for the gym lol


----------



## Marat (May 11, 2010)

Our board sponsor, LG Sciences, manufactures Anadraulic State GT. I've used other preworkout supplements and I prefer Anadralic State GT --- especially because of it's inexpensive price point.


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2010)

m11 said:


> Our board sponsor, LG Sciences, manufactures Anadraulic State GT. I've used other preworkout supplements and I prefer Anadralic State GT --- especially because of it's inexpensive price point.



I actually still have a can of the original AS here at home. I should break it out and try it!


----------



## dsc123 (May 13, 2010)

I took jack3d for the first time yesterday, it's the first prework out I've ever tried. I ordered the fruit punch taste for a supplement is 10/10. Although I used to take cee powder which tastes disgusting, I took 2 scoops and within 30 mins after I felt much more awake and more energetic about going to the gym. I was training legs and abs, from the first set on squats I felt much stronger so increased weight and felt like I could Increase after every set, as soon as I had finish a set I was ready to do another one. My mate also took for a first time had same experiance than me, and he said he was buzzing all night and cudnt sleep til 5am!! Overall I felt much stronger, very good pumps and energy and can't wait to use it again today!!


----------



## Zane (May 14, 2010)

In years past i used Gakic powder, Awsome! But now I have used Noshotgun and it's good, currently using Quake, now I have noticed my heart rate doesn't get out of control which I like and the mental focus is great. Also makes me sweat big time? All bodies are diff to these products keep in mind-  Also try Speed Stack from ABB premixed ready bottles.


----------



## tkxii (May 14, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> am very interested in the pre-work out supplements you have tried and your views on which gives the best pumps and energy?




20+ cacao beans 3-4 hours before the workout, but I doubt anyone will take me seirously, i don't really care, it is the most POWERFUL STIMULATING FOOD, you can derive significant calories from. 

If you want to know how it fucking works, ask. I'll provide a little detail, but I could go on forever. Chocolate has been shown to boost NO, but no one has tested cacao beans, people have tested dark chocolate, since that is tolerable to our fickle taste buds and study participants. Cacao definitely widens my veins, easssily. Pure unprocessed chocolate contains Phenylethylamine, which not only makes you high, but increases adrenaline, to massive amounts. You feel like an animal on this shit trust me. PEA also makes you feel quite happy, in fact I usually say stupid shit if I eat too much and may offend some people, but usually I get with girls much easier. Cacao contains MAOis too, so over the course of 3 days, if you have it every meal, you will be fucked and won't be able to sleep, kind of as if you took Amphetamine. 

Theobromine is of course in there, vasodilating you for hours, this is very unique; whereas cocaine and amphetamine will constrict your blood vessels and kill you, cacao can do the opposite (except at such large dosages you are jittery as fuck at 12AM and cannot focus on anything) This doesn't really stimuate the CNS, except maybe at high doses, but as a whole, your CNS is stimmed.
Of course it is a powerful fat burning agent, but you will burn fats and sugars ( if you have ample glycogen), over the course of the day. 

One experience from cacao I will share: So breakfast I had a good dosage of the beans, and for my workout, I kickboxed for nearly 1 hour and 45 minutes. I NEVER stay in the gym that long, but I kept going. As a result of my stupidity, I was sore for 5 days. I could list many more experiences but if you want to know more PM me

EDIT: one last thing, even a moderate dosage of cacao (10 beans), may leave me feeling as if I got back from a jog, as in the blood flow to my entire body is so pleasant, its almost the same feeling of just coming back from some sort of aerobic exercise


----------



## ca_iron (May 15, 2010)

The best pre-workout nutritional meal that always works for me has always been a cup of hot oatmeal (1 hour before), and a cup of coffee (30 minutes before) + a multivitamin

As for dietary supplement solution, if you are looking for a pre-mixed stasck I have tried No-Xplode, Xpand, White flood, GlyproXTS Stack, V-12 and others. From all these products, No-Xplode was the best when it first came out many years ago, one scoop was more than enough, years later for some reason the formula is not as effective as it used to be and pretty much don't feel the pump or energy any more. That said, I think GlyproXTS Stack from Champion Nutrition is pretty good (kinda pricey), it makes you feel like you can keep going for more reps and the recovery was pretty impressive. 

Lately though, I have been going back to the basics, all those fancy mixes are becoming more confusing and the science behind them even more. You don’t know what to trust any more – Creatine Monohydrates 13 years ago was more than enough for me now there are so many version of every ingredient it is becoming a crazy situation. So, by going back to basics I like CGT-10 from optimum which pretty much is nothing but Creatine, Glutamine and Taurine (CGT). Simple and Perfect and I've been responding pretty well to it in terms of endurance, strength and recovery. I also add a BCAA to it before and after.

I am also considering Bulldozer Xl5000 from Neuro Research Group, but I am still looking into that one, at least you can know how much you are getting per ingredients. 

Good Luck


----------



## pitt (May 15, 2010)

Gold standard %100 whey...


----------



## N_I_C_K (May 15, 2010)

I just finished my Jack3d. Didn't last very long but the price easily makes up for it. Towards the end of taking I kinda stopped feeling it. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## ca_iron (May 15, 2010)

Yea, that's the thing with most of them that rely heavily on stimulants which give you a buzz and simulated energy, you end up building tolerance and you stop feeling it after sometime even when you up the dose. 

The best thing is to have an on/off cycle: take it for 3-4 weeks, then stop for 2-3 weeks then back again.


----------



## N_I_C_K (May 15, 2010)

ca_iron said:


> Yea, that's the thing with most of them that rely heavily on stimulants which give you a buzz and simulated energy, you end up building tolerance and you stop feeling it after sometime even when you up the dose.
> 
> The best thing is to have an on/off cycle: take it for 3-4 weeks, then stop for 2-3 weeks then back again.



What about taking a product for 3-4 weeks than a different one for another 2-3 weeks? Or would that not do anything?


----------



## fredlabrute (May 15, 2010)

Someone did suggest the speed stack from ABB, i've try it once and was on a hangover and had slept maybe 3 or 4 hours,after drinking a bottle of the stuff i had one of the best workout in a long time and did stay high for the rest of the day!Strong stuff!


----------



## ca_iron (May 15, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> What about taking a product for 3-4 weeks than a different one for another 2-3 weeks? Or would that not do anything?


 
A lot of pre-workout products have stimulants to give you a buzz and a sensation of feeling energetic, once you build tolerance that effect will wear out so you are better off taking a break to give your body a chance to recover.  Which is why many people enjoy a new product for couple of days/weeks then they start bashing it and move to another product yet to see it not working either..etc. Depending on your body type, the effect of a product will vary in terms of duration and severity.

Now, unless you choose a product that is caffeine/stimulant free ??? which several companies do offer different versions of the same product maybe that will work. Or a product with a different formulations. It is usually a good practice though to cycle your supplements to give your body a break. Some people feel they get better results when they cycle creatine for example once they feel they are reaching a threshold in terms strength gains and stamina.

Another alternative, if you can afford it, is getting individual ingredients (AAKG, Creatine, Taurine, Glutamine, Amino Acids, Dextrose ..etc.) to make your own mixes on your off-cycle/break.

I know how it feels to think that you have to stop taking a product for a week or two, sometimes people freak out on the thought of this fearing their performance will go down, their gains will stop ..etc. What they forget is that their gains are due to their hard work and busting out at the gym and not the product, they are just supplements to help you out but the results are earned by you. Taking a break gives you a chance to focus on your diet, recovery habits (sleep), changing your workout regimen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2010)

Took my preworkout stack yesterday of CELL RUSH and NYTRIC PRO, waited about 30 minutes and was about to have my whey and natural PB, but felt like I needed just a little extra kick. So, I threw into my two scoops of whey a TBSP of coffee grounds and blended it up. Had such an amazing workout! And, my shake tasted damn good!


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> am very interested in the pre-work out supplements you have tried and your views on which gives the best pumps and energy?



a little combination of 200mg caffiene (2 cups of coffee), creatine mono, a scoop of whey and 5g arginine. On a depletion, it rocks my world with the pump. It's also pretty damn cheap.


----------



## benderdiablo (May 17, 2010)

I  just tried  jack3d , i feel great!


----------



## Tonkaboyz (May 17, 2010)

Ive tried superpump, no-explode, nano-vapor, no-plasmacore, xpand extreme pump, no shotgun, probbaly others i just cant remember.. As for pump Xpand extreme pump has been the best but my stomach is sensitive so.. well you guys know what happens.. So far I have had the best luck with NO shotgun decent pump and no stomach issues and the taste is the best I have tried (black cherry)


----------



## PushAndPull (May 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> a little combination of 200mg caffiene (2 cups of coffee), creatine mono, a scoop of whey and 5g arginine. On a depletion, it rocks my world with the pump. It's also pretty damn cheap.



Where do you get your arginine from? 
I was going to buy some leucine and arginine from nutraplanet. They seem to have good deals for buying bulk, but i'm not sure. (never bought bulk aminos before)


----------



## guice (May 17, 2010)

zapperman said:


> Tried the jack3d....first day 1 scoop in water,nothin'....second and third day, 3 scoops in water,nothin....am I that tolerent to stimulents that nothing will work.....just want something to get me revved up before I go to the gym........



It's a subtle boost. For me, about 20 mins after taking it, I start feeling a little flustered, warm; my face gets a little tingly--that's the Jack3d. Initially I didn't think anything was happening, but after paying attention to my "normal" self and "jack3d" self, it definitely getting me more pumped.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Where do you get your arginine from?
> I was going to buy some leucine and arginine from nutraplanet. They seem to have good deals for buying bulk, but i'm not sure. (never bought bulk aminos before)



www.topsupplementsonline.com; I like the solgar brand. I hate the taste of arginine, but like the service you get when you order from this website.  

I get the caffeine tabs in a walmart or walgreens.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> www.topsupplementsonline.com; I like the solgar brand. I hate the taste of arginine, but like the service you get when you order from this website.
> 
> I get the caffeine tabs in a walmart or walgreens.



Thanks.


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2010)

guice said:


> It's a subtle boost. For me, about 20 mins after taking it, I start feeling a little flustered, warm; my face gets a little tingly--that's the Jack3d. Initially I didn't think anything was happening, but after paying attention to my "normal" self and "jack3d" self, it definitely getting me more pumped.



From what I am hearing, Jack3d may be getting pulled by the FDA soon because of the geranium content. WADA has already banned it. This will upset many people who love that product!


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Thanks.


Most of the time, I usually concoct my own formulas as I have with my partner's and I with our supplement line. I dont like most companies products since they overcharge you and what you get is mostly shit or goes with hype. I'd much rather go with a product that I know works and not with something that isnt backed with research. PM me if you need to know more.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 18, 2010)

Jacked is just like 30$  for a one month supply and all you have to take is those little three scoops!


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

thats fine, but why spend that much when you can make it yourself or find something better?


----------



## guice (May 18, 2010)

gopro said:


> From what I am hearing, Jack3d may be getting pulled by the FDA soon because of the geranium content. WADA has already banned it. This will upset many people who love that product!



The label does mention it's potentially banned by some sporting organizations. Good thing I don't plan to compete at any level!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thats fine, but why spend that much when you can make it yourself or find something better?


 could you give us juggerboost secret recipe!


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

200mg caffiene (2 cups of coffee), creatine mono, a scoop of whey and 5g  arginine, if you arent watching carbs, a piece of fruit and/or dextrose at 15g. Simple, cheap and effective.


----------



## guice (May 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 200mg caffiene (2 cups of coffee), creatine mono, a scoop of whey and 5g  arginine.



Caffeine and creatine? It's that a bit cancelling? Creatine holds water to your muscles, but caffeine does exactly the opposite.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

guice said:


> Caffeine and creatine? It's that a bit cancelling? Creatine holds water to your muscles, but caffeine does exactly the opposite.


Proven to be bullshit. I can pull up several studies in which this has been proven to be false.


----------



## guice (May 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Proven to be bullshit. I can pull up several studies in which this has been proven to be false.



Interesting. Okay. I am curious then, when I DO have caffeine, I find I have to use the restroom much more often (like once an hour or two tops). What's the cause of that? Ever since I stopped my daily caffeine fixes, my bathroom breaks have drastically slowed down. I'm not combating or arguing your research; I'm trying to understand this myself, too, without having to read through hundreds of pages of research and studies (ie: high-level overviews).


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

guice said:


> Interesting. Okay. I am curious then, when I DO have caffeine, I find I have to use the restroom much more often (like once an hour or two tops). What's the cause of that? Ever since I stopped my daily caffeine fixes, my bathroom breaks have drastically slowed down. I'm not combating or arguing your research; I'm trying to understand this myself, too, without having to read through hundreds of pages of research and studies (ie: high-level overviews).


 Caffiene itself is a MILD diuretic. It was once thought that creatine and caffiene are no-nos, but has been proven to be nothing to worry about. Essentially, just replace the water you peed out. No big deal. Also, the more coffee you drink, the less susceptible you are to these effects.


----------



## guice (May 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Caffiene itself is a MILD diuretic. It was once thought that creatine and caffiene are no-nos, but has been proven to be nothing to worry about. Essentially, just replace the water you peed out. No big deal. Also, the more coffee you drink, the less susceptible you are to these effects.



I see. Coffee isn't my caffeine - I've never been a coffee drinker. I use to be big in the energy drinks, latest one being sugar free Amp Energy. It's good, but I pee'd a lot. lol


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

Yea, I'm not a fan of those...kill your teeth and taste like shit. Remember to rinse with water after you're done with those. They kill the enamel on your choppers.


----------



## guice (May 18, 2010)

True that. Although, I think I killed those years ago! Between the years of, oh, 94/95 to about 2003, I drank nothing but soft drinks (or Gatorade). lol


----------



## ceazur (May 18, 2010)

pitt said:


> Gold standard %100 whey...




Hell yeah, eat a couple spoon fulls of mayo if the whey alone doesn't make you puke


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2010)

guice said:


> The label does mention it's potentially banned by some sporting organizations. Good thing I don't plan to compete at any level!



Well, the only problem is if they pull the product completely. They will also lose their Oxy Elite Pro fat buner. But, that will probably take time anyway, and people will have a chance to stockpile if they like those products.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

guice said:


> True that. Although, I think I killed those years ago! Between the years of, oh, 94/95 to about 2003, I drank nothing but soft drinks (or Gatorade). lol


guice what are your goals at the present time?


----------



## guice (May 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> guice what are your goals at the present time?



Weight gain. My goal is to get into the 190s and then start trimming down. I'm currently 176lb (as of this morning). I was ~145lb back in Nov '09.

After that, probably just get into a routine of gain/loss balancing. I don't ever foresee myself being in any competitions, but size wise, I could see myself wanting to get bigger, into the 200s.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

guice said:


> Weight gain. My goal is to get into the 190s and then start trimming down. I'm currently 176lb (as of this morning). I was ~145lb back in Nov '09.
> 
> After that, probably just get into a routine of gain/loss balancing. I don't ever foresee myself being in any competitions, but size wise, I could see myself wanting to get bigger, into the 200s.


I'd suggest creatine with 2 tsp of dextrose and 1/2 cup oats with a scoop of whey an hour before you train. Add in some caffiene and you'll be good to go. If possible, eat a lowfat big dark green salad about three hours before with some chicken breast (grilled) for a good pump in the gym which will cancel the need for arginine. Really load up on the water leading up to the workout as well. If you want some extra (time released) creatine, eat some lean red meat-flank is good for this, as well as on a bulk. 4-6 ounces should be fine. If you're at a deli, try roast beef.


----------



## Rucker (May 19, 2010)

PreMax


----------



## ca_iron (May 19, 2010)

Okay, so this thread got me thinking of doing something new and different. I have pretty much tried every Pre-Workout supplement out there that is now main stream and popular. I have taken a break from all these supplements because I have built some tolerance and reached a plateau overall.

So, I started looking into new products that have that I have never used or heard off before until recently. I want to experiment with something new. Let me know your thoughts on the list below or if you have tried any of these products in the past. 


RX5 from Red X Labs
Bulldozer XL5000 from Neuro Research Group 
Noxipro from CTD Labs 
Nitro NCG from IP Pharma


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

The problem is, most of these are similarly based ingredients, and you wont get much of a different spark. Why not lay off the supplements and just let food take it's role? I'm all for using supplements, but maybe it could be a time for you to change something in your diet or your routine.


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2010)

abctalkout said:


> Weight gain


the fuck does that mean?


----------



## benderdiablo (May 23, 2010)

Jack3d


----------



## PhysicalEvolutio (May 24, 2010)

Hands down Napalm... Everything you need and nothing you don't.. (Syn-Tec Online)

Active Ingredients:
Per 50g Serve:  

Protein (inc Amino Acids) 18.5g  
Dextrose Monohydrate 25.7g  
Creatine Monohydrate 5000mg  
L-Glutamine 2000mg  
Taurine 1500mg  
Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate (AAKG) 1500mg  
L-Leucine 1500mg  
L-Isoleucine 750mg  
L-Valine 750mg  
L-Citrulline 500mg  
Beta Alanine 3000mg  
L- Tyrosine 2000mg  
Caffeine 150mg  
Bioperine 5mg  
Vitamin B1 1.1mg  
Vitamin B2 1.7mg  
Niacinamide (Vit B3) 10mg  
Vitamin B5 1.7mg  
Vitamin B6 1.6mg  
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 40mg


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

PhysicalEvolutio said:


> Hands down Napalm... Everything you need and nothing you don't.. (Syn-Tec Online)
> 
> Active Ingredients:
> Per 50g Serve:
> ...


I'd say if you took out 2/3 of the ingredients in there, then I'd say everything you need, but there's an awful lot of shit in that list that are proven to be useless or that are so underdosed to even care about buying a product like that.


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Caffiene itself is a MILD diuretic. It was once thought that creatine and caffiene are no-nos, but has been proven to be nothing to worry about. Essentially, just replace the water you peed out. No big deal. Also, the more coffee you drink, the less susceptible you are to these effects.


 
I know this sounds really English, but i drink tea instead of coffee, in fact i cant stand coffee lol. Would tea have an adequate enough amount of caffeine in it to use instead of coffee?


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I know this sounds really English, but i drink tea instead of coffee, in fact i cant stand coffee lol. Would tea have an adequate enough amount of caffeine in it to use instead of coffee?


what kind of tea? Earl Grey? Orange Pekoe?


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what kind of tea? Earl Grey? Orange Pekoe?


 
Im more of an Earl grey man yeah lol


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

It has half the caffeine of coffee in a cup. My suggestion would be to use a caffeine tablet (which gives you 200mg=2 cups of coffee).


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It has half the caffeine of coffee in a cup. My suggestion would be to use a caffeine tablet (which gives you 200mg=2 cups of coffee).


 
Okay cheers mate, or 2 quick cups of tea i supose would make up one cup of coffees caffeine.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Okay cheers mate, or 2 quick cups of tea i supose would make up one cup of coffees caffeine.


Well, yes. If you want to go a little crazy, pick up caffeine anhydrous. This is a better type of caffeine for those who want to be alert as well as theories behind it that it may improve the likelihood of fat burning. Whether it works or not could be a marketing ploy. But I use this all the time and enjoy the extra kick. It's like getting a cup of coffee with a shot of espresso in it.


----------



## gopro (May 25, 2010)

Although I currently use a mixture by the company I represent, AAEFX, for pre-workout, I do have to give credit to VPX for their NO Shotgun product, as I loved how that stuff worked for me while on it. Shotgun pre and Sythesize post. Excellent.


----------



## ca_iron (May 25, 2010)

Actually Napalm looks interesting. I just don't like the 26 grams of dextrose per scoop, i think that would limit my flexibility in terms of customizing how much sugar i need, and if i want to consume two scoops instead of just one. The serving size is big too. But I might give it a try. I love White Flood from Controlled Labs but i wanted to try something new. I just tried Bulldozer XL5000, I love the results and specific serving size of 15 grams including 3 grams of dextrose, small and more than enough for me and gives me flexibility if I want to take two scoops, mix with dextrose or my favorite drink.

Bulldozer XL5000
1 scoop = 15.3 grams
Leucine 1250 mg
isoleucine 625 mg
valine 625 mg
Creatine Monohydrate 2000 mg
Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate 1500 mg
Glutamine 1500
Citrulline Malate 1000 mg
Beta Alanine 1000 mg
Glycine 1000 mg
Taurine 1000 mg
Carnitine-L-Tartrate 500 mg
Dextrose 3000 mg
N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine 200 mg
Caffiene Anhydrous 100 mg
Vinpocetine 10 mg
Total = 15.3 grams without fillers


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

ca_iron said:


> Actually Napalm looks interesting. I just don't like the 26 grams of dextrose per scoop, i think that would limit my flexibility in terms of customizing how much sugar i need, and if i want to consume two scoops instead of just one.



not crazy about that much dextrose either. But what exactly is the difference between this and regular dextrose? Any data to prove this type of dextrose is effectively better than a 2 dollar bag of dextrose?
Also, they kind of leave themselves open to criticism because of the high sugar content-not exactly a good environment for us keto-ers.


----------



## readyformore (May 26, 2010)

ceazur said:


> USPLabs Jack3d Fruit Punch 45 Servings Pre Workout - eBay (item 150399573448 end time May-20-10 20:39:53 PDT)



COMPLETELY recommend this..


----------



## JamseyM (May 29, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> am very interested in the pre-work out supplements you have tried and your views on which gives the best pumps and energy?


I use the Ultimate stack from Elite Nutrition. Its a combo of Yohimbine Hcl, Synephrine Hcl, 1-3 Dimethylamine and Caffeine. Its good for days you feel too tired to train.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 29, 2010)

Have you guys tried 1MR?


----------



## dsc123 (May 30, 2010)

ive not tried it but am also interested to hear peoples experiances with 1.M.R before i order my next pre-work out


----------



## ca_iron (May 31, 2010)

1MR:

Pre-Workout Monster Energy And Pump Matrix (Proprietary)*	5558mg	
L-Arginine Alpha Ketogluterate		
Beta Alanine		
L-Taurine		
L-Tyrosine		
N-Acetyl L-Tyrosine		
Creatine Monohydrate		
Caffeine Anhydrous		
Guarana (30%)		
Yerba Mate (25%)		
1,3 Dimethylamylamine		
Schizandra A (9%)		
Niacin		
Grape Seed Extract		
Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid)		
Red Wine Extract

For the price, serving size and amount per serving I am not impressed , I think it is over hyped. 5.5 grams for 15 Ingredients makes me question how much are you actually getting per important ingredient not to mention the propriety blend which makes it hard to even guess. There are other better options out there.

Good luck


----------



## PushAndPull (May 31, 2010)

I would never buy anything that didn't list the amounts of each ingredient. 
Propriety blend is just a way to scam people.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I would never buy anything that didn't list the amounts of each ingredient.
> Propriety blend is just a way to scam people.


Not true; they do this to keep competition away from using their exact blend. I admit that there are scams out there, but this is the reason why I do it for my supplement line.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 31, 2010)

I understand that's the principal behind it, but when the propriety blend includes very cheap ingredients that could possibly up the vast majority of the formula, it's sketchy at best. They could at the very least state that a certian amount of the key ingredients that were used. I see Jack3d and others are not afraid of listing their blends?


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I understand that's the principal behind it, but when the propriety blend includes very cheap ingredients that could possibly up the vast majority of the formula, it's sketchy at best. They could at the very least state that a certian amount of the key ingredients that were used. I see Jack3d and others are not afraid of listing their blends?


Agreed. The GMP is coming down hard on companies and is becoming a supporter of good practices in the industry, so thank god for that. It protects all of us, in both the integrity of the company and also makes sure that the consumer, for lack of a better word, wont get screwed.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jun 5, 2010)

I've tried NOExplode in the past, but it made me too jittery. The pumps were ridiculous but it wasn't worth the price. My pre-workout prep just involved a solid meal with plenty of complex carbs to fuel my workout. That's really all you need.




dsc123 said:


> am very interested in the pre-work out supplements you have tried and your views on which gives the best pumps and energy?


----------



## Konman (Jun 6, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Jack3d, creatine, N.o. xplode.. All three have been good and served there purpose ,but Jack3d is the best. Taste like shit but i would say it gives me the best pump. MAtter of fact, im bout to eat this here sweet potato, wait about 25 minutes and dose up on it for back and bi's



man you don't get the jitter with jack3d... NO feels cleaner.. doesn't have me to weir'd but excellent pumps..


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 7, 2010)

You may want to try White Flood, after using NO-Explode (which was great) I had switched over to White Flood and really liked it as well.


----------



## cricketfreak (Jul 13, 2010)

hey guys just out of curiosity, does 1mr help increase height?? I read somewhere that aakg products help to increase height sometimes. i have never really taken any supplements before and i started with this cuz i wanted to kinda get taller(im only 5
7 btw) so if i take this and exercise well will it help me grow? any help would be greatly appreciated guys


----------



## nni (Jul 13, 2010)

cricketfreak said:


> hey guys just out of curiosity, does 1mr help increase height?? I read somewhere that aakg products help to increase height sometimes. i have never really taken any supplements before and i started with this cuz i wanted to kinda get taller(im only 5
> 7 btw) so if i take this and exercise well will it help me grow? any help would be greatly appreciated guys



no.


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2010)

cricketfreak said:


> hey guys just out of curiosity, does 1mr help increase height?? I read somewhere that aakg products help to increase height sometimes. i have never really taken any supplements before and i started with this cuz i wanted to kinda get taller(im only 5
> 7 btw) so if i take this and exercise well will it help me grow? any help would be greatly appreciated guys



Only if you stand on the can.


----------



## dreamheight (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Best supplement*

well there are many supplements that is helpful in gain weight but you should read out the review before apply on ur body.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 4, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Jack3d, creatine, N.o. xplode.. All three have been good and served there purpose ,but Jack3d is the best. Taste like shit but i would say it gives me the best pump. MAtter of fact, im bout to eat this here sweet potato, wait about 25 minutes and dose up on it for back and bi's



Jack3d is great!! Hands down the best Ive tried.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 4, 2010)

zapperman said:


> Looking for a half decent supplement to energize me before working out.....have tried a few but it seems I have built up a tolerence to them. I would try something and I would be pumped once or twice and then no effect. Have spent a small fortune, and tired of looking...



jack3d
or D-Bol
Dont use them on every work out; you become immune to the quickly.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 4, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> I took jack3d for the first time yesterday, it's the first prework out I've ever tried. I ordered the fruit punch taste for a supplement is 10/10. Although I used to take cee powder which tastes disgusting, I took 2 scoops and within 30 mins after I felt much more awake and more energetic about going to the gym. I was training legs and abs, from the first set on squats I felt much stronger so increased weight and felt like I could Increase after every set, as soon as I had finish a set I was ready to do another one. My mate also took for a first time had same experiance than me, and he said he was buzzing all night and cudnt sleep til 5am!! Overall I felt much stronger, very good pumps and energy and can't wait to use it again today!!



Dont over use it, you will find that your body gets used to it. Couple times a week is about it. Probably wouldnt take it in the evening it will keep you cranked up.


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

no xplode, xpander, supercharge xtreme, shotgun, hemo rage, superpump250 and the jack3d(still not arrived yet)
But the best here, is Superpump250, Supercharge xtreme(labrada), no xplode(bsn) the first PW that i used back in 06's.
Im waiting for the jack3d to get the final results!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 8, 2010)

JACKed 3D for me !


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 8, 2010)

white flood


----------



## N_I_C_K (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been taking Jack3d off and on because everyone says its such a good product. It is. But NO X-plode is still the best, in my opinion. I get more focus with Jack3d, it seems, but a better pump and more energy when I take NO X-plode.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

another Jack3d lover!  my other favorite is ASGT


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

also, I've noted that there have been some posts about high tolerances to stims.  I've used reset AD every 4 to 6 months for the last couple years...this stuff has helped tons!


----------



## JA1977 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Gold's Gym*

Has anyone tried the new Gold's Gym supplements yet? wondering what they're like. GGSupplements


----------



## Alex30 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've tried a lot of PW supplements but I'm trying to find one that doesn't make me gag!! lol


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 15, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> I've been taking Jack3d off and on because everyone says its such a good product. It is. But NO X-plode is still the best, in my opinion. I get more focus with Jack3d, it seems, but a better pump and more energy when I take NO X-plode.



Awesome. Great post. I feel that NO-Xplode is definitely #1 and it's all I use...


----------



## SBT (Sep 15, 2010)

hands down the winner is n2kts by a landslide!!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 15, 2010)

JA1977 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Gold's Gym supplements yet? wondering what they're like. GGSupplements


 SPAMMER


----------



## xtrem (Dec 29, 2010)

Nano Vapor pre  is amazing pre workout.


----------



## jlacap (Dec 29, 2010)

*12 incher*

you really got a 12 inch dick rod?  how do the women like it?





soxmuscle said:


> VPX Red Line RTD


----------



## lexymarx (Dec 29, 2010)

jack3d is the best no bloated and insane pumps because it is ultra concentrated and cheap too hemo rage is good too the ultra concentrated one


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 29, 2010)

23g whey, 10g bcaa, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine mono, 200mg caffiene & a piece of white bread.


----------



## patrickjfanning (Dec 29, 2010)

Once I tried (ECA stack) Ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin.  I never used anything else.  I find it to be very clean and focused.  No jitters.  Of course make sure you don't have any health issues first.  And start slow to find your tolerance....


----------



## M-Rods (Dec 29, 2010)

SBT said:


> hands down the winner is n2kts by a landslide!!


 
Def leaves you wired for sound, its pretty strong start with 1 scoop to see how you react


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

N2KTS from orbit is GREAT stuff, fuking knocked my sox off. start with half a serving to test it out first .


----------



## acarroll7715 (Dec 29, 2010)

I like monster pump with a scoop of l-arginine. Seems to increase my vascularity aswell...


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2010)

This is definitely one supplement category that is split into many, many camps as far as which is one's favorite. Seems almost every company's is popular with different groups.


----------



## SCOTTATRON (Dec 30, 2010)

blergs. said:


> N2KTS from orbit is GREAT stuff, fuking knocked my sox off. start with half a serving to test it out first .


 I've heard nothing but good things about N2KTS on other forums and gonna order some as soon as N.O. Explode (which has always worked great for me) runs out


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

SCOTTATRON said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about N2KTS on other forums and gonna order some as soon as N.O. Explode (which has always worked great for me) runs out



the issue I have with N2KTS is using CM pre-work-out (we typically use CM post-workout) and there is nothing in there for an insulin spike? weird.


----------



## SCOTTATRON (Dec 31, 2010)

Prince said:


> the issue I have with N2KTS is using CM pre-work-out (we typically use CM post-workout) and there is nothing in there for an insulin spike? weird.


 I just looked at N2KTS and your right it does have CM, but so does jacked. It looks like there basically the same. CM, beta-alanine, arginine and caffine, thats about it. I didn't like jacked, so I guess i won't get N2KTS. Thank for pointing that out, I'll just stick with NO Explode, if it aint broke don't fix it eh


----------



## Mike Conley (Jan 4, 2011)

N2KTS will have you begging for more. It gives you that slight tingly feeling because of the niacin and you are ramped and ready to go. 

Before some cardio try some ass lightning or attack some time. Attack is crazy as well but the vascularity and pump was the craziest on N2KTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't go wrong with any product by NTBM.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea im with everyone else on board on N2KTS I trident jacked also and N2KTS get me more tamped up.


----------

